# Sanderlings, Dunlin and Turnstone.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Seen my first Sanderlings yesterday and what delightful wee bird they are. Never stop moving so it was a bit tricky getting any real good shots. Here's some I prepared earlier.


Sanderling and Dunlin by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Sanderling and Dunlin by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Sanderling and Dunlin by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Sanderling and Dunlin by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Sanderling and Dunlin by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Sanderling by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Sanderling by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Turnstone by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Sanderlings by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Great pics as usual Fergie:2thumb:Sanderlings always remind me of little wind-up toys,their legs move so fast as to be almost invisible.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> Great pics as usual Fergie:2thumb:Sanderlings always remind me of little wind-up toys,their legs move so fast as to be almost invisible.


Thanks, Woodsman. Great little birds to sit and watch for a while : victory:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Great shots here mate.: victory:

I need a session down the beach myself too.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Great shots here mate.: victory:
> 
> I need a session down the beach myself too.


Cheers, mate.

Yeah get yourself down the beach. All the migrants are on their way through so the chances are you'll see something good. I seen an Arctic Skua yesterday. It was a bit far out for a good photo but unmistakable all the same and it was flying north by the beach around the corner from my house :2thumb:


----------

